# Any Jack Lemmon fans?



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)

You gotta watch (or re-watch) these:

*The Out of Towners *(1970)
This is the original – not the remake. I SCREAM with laughter every time I watch it. :lofl: (watch for a very young Billie Dee Williams and also Anne Meara).

*The Prisoner of Second Avenue *(1975) Anne Bancroft plays Jack's wife.

*GlenGarry Glen Ross *(1992) with Al Pacino, Alec Baldwin, Kevin Spacey, Ed Harris, Alan Arkin

*Tuesdays with Morrie *(TV movie – 1999) - aaahhhh, another gem. True story based on the book.

^^Watch full movie right here, right now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGCYD_7taKA


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

_The Out of Towners_ - hilarious! _The Prisoner of Second Avenue_ - equally great. 

Haven't seen the other two.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)

I've spit out food and drinks, choking and laughing EVERY TIME I watch Out of Towners.
Finally learned not to eat or drink while watching it.
(Sandy Dennis: "I can verify that..." :laugh







The 1999 remake with Goldie Hawn and Steve Martin is mediocre, imo.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2015)

What about the hilarious "Odd Couple" with Oscar ??


----------



## Rowan (Nov 16, 2015)

I still remember Days of Wine and Roses.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2015)

Rowan said:


> I still remember Days of Wine and Roses.



Oh ovcourse, what a poignant performance.


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 16, 2015)

Meringue said:


> What about the hilarious "Odd Couple" with Oscar ??



One of my favorites.


----------



## Meringue (Nov 16, 2015)

Cheers, Bobw   lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> The 1999 remake with Goldie Hawn and Steve Martin is mediocre, imo.



At best.

I think it was hilarious when Lemmon mugs Sly Stallone.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 16, 2015)

Subscribed <!> for future reference, will have a Jack Lemmon fest via Youtube.  Thanks!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)

Yeah, good catch.  I forgot to mention Sly Stallone as another cameo/bit part. (Blink and you miss it.)


When Jack (George) pulls out his notepad and takes names....the "wtf" looks people give him. :lofl:
"If you had wired or called..." :lofl:
Chasing the great dane for a box of leftover Cracker Jacks... :lofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> When Jack (George) pulls out his notepad and takes names....the "wtf" looks people give him. :lofl:
> "If you had wired or called..." :lofl:
> Chasing the great dane for a box of leftover Cracker Jacks... :lofl:



There's so much comedy gold to be mined in that movie - and unlike most of today's offerings it's clean.

"Oh my God we're being mugged" - Dennis' dead-pan style is a crack-up.

I especially like the movie because I'm from NY and felt I could identify with it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 17, 2015)

If Lemon was in it the movie had good acting. Every movie mentioned was/is a winner. 

I remember as far back as The Apartment or one of his later films including The China Syndrome.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 17, 2015)

> I think it was hilarious when Lemmon mugs Sly Stallone.



Yeah that was from Prisoner of Second Avenue:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Yeah that was from Prisoner of Second Avenue:



Wow - I'm getting my movies mixed up - thanks!


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 20, 2015)

_The Apartment, The Out-of-Towners, Prisoner of Second Avenue, The Odd Couple. _I'm definitely a Jack Lemmon fan. His 
talent for comedy was obvious but he was equally good being poignant and thoughtful.  I think he was Close friends with Walter Matthau..another favorite of mine...and they were perfect as _The Odd Couple.  _
I enjoyed the tv series with Tony Randall and Jack Klugman too...but nobody did it better than Lemmon/Matthau.


----------

